# [H] SOTR(German), Ron&Bones, Orks, Bloodthirster and Misc [W] £££ SOTR(USA) DE Bitz



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

*[H] SOTR(German), Ron&Bones, Orks, Bloodthirster and Misc [W] £££ SOTR(USA) DE Bitz*

Hey all 

Having a clearout to fund more toys as such I have the following for sale

*Secrets of the Third Reich* (all New In Blister)

SOLD

*Ron and Bones*

Ron and Bones Starter (new looked at once) £17 posted
*
Warhammer 40k*

Bloodthirster (built and primed some very very thin paint)£15 posted.
Plaguebearer (untouched) free with any other purchase first come first served.

Dark Eldar - Clawed Fiend (NIB) £10 posted SOLD

Ork junk lot (some black reach lootas rockits etc) £15 posted
*
Wants*

Would consider trades for SOTR usa stuff or DE blasters (warrior ones) and reaver helmets/venom pilot heads (full smooth visors).

Pics available on request

Thanks for Looking


----------

